
A Single Cell Hints at a Solution to the Biggest Problem in Computer Science - Edmond
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/math/a25686417/amoeba-math/
======
fromthestart
>The farther away that city is, the more frequently the light will go off in
that channel

I think I'm missing something, I don't understand how the amoeba is solving
the problem. Aren't they just actively steering the amoeba with light and
food?

